# Best shark bait for Chesapeake bay?



## Lastone

I have been shark fishing for a few years and have not been able to hook into one for some time now. in the past i think i got lucky. i was wondering what the best bait to use for shark in the ocean view area of the chesapeake bay is and what to use to catch the bait. thanx in advance
:fishing:


----------



## tylerhb

if theres a bunch of skates and reys try any live fish. not too big, live croaker, live spot, live threadfin hearing. also cut eel and menhaden


----------



## tbird6971

if theres a bunch of skates then just leave and try somewhere else


----------



## ribs54

yak a tuna head out thats what i usually do


----------



## ORF Pete

Are we talking serious shark fishing here, like some 9/0+ reels and yaking the baits out, or casting from shore? If you're casting from shore the above suggestions are what you need, but you're probably going to catch 1000 skates, a few rays, and a bunch of small sharks before you catch 1 decent size shark. My two cents if you want to do this seriously is do a google search for "texas shark fishing" and see how those boys do it. Get yourself some big bait that's too big for a skates mouth (tuna head, a whole large fish, a big section out of a fat conger eel, etc.) and rig it up right. I would suggest doing this more towards the ocean, or in the ocean versus the bay. Much better chance of getting a large shark imo.

Good luck, and post pics when you land a nice one.


----------



## tylerhb

its not that easy to leave and try sumwhere else when your on a pier, or the shore for that matter, cant go but so far


----------



## TideJones

*Cat fishing for sharks*

If you yak out a kitten a couple hundred yards and let it swim toward shore, you will usually get a hit if there are any sharks in the area. Use a 9/0 hook, but do not hook the kitten, that would be cruel. Just tie it on the kitten with some twine. Be sure the hook does not impede the swimming action. I find that Tabbys work best in low light conditions and Calicoes are best in bright light.


----------



## Blackbird

I recommend trolling a liberal, or if you can't catch one, a PETA member. Works almost every time.


----------



## JAM

*ENVIRO-MENTAL Lawyers*

Best Bait EVER... A live whiney one will get ya the big un.. I have a couple of Addresse's.. For Derb Carter Jayson Rylander, Sid Maduck... If your interested. let me know


----------



## butch

Fishing in the oceanview area of the bay your not going to get a really large shark. your going to catch sandbar sharks and black tips and maybe a dusky. they run around three and a half to four foot on a good day (i mean night). A big shark for the bay is a five footer and they are few and far between. Your best chances of catching a shark is using a two or three inch piece of cut eel on the bottom at night. You will have to weed through the skates but july, aug and sept the small shark are more plentyful. if you try this in sept you may land a bull red. i have the last few years. haveing said this, recently lve seen a few skate pulled in with massive shark bites. maybe some big bitters are comming into the bay but dont count on it. the answer to your question is cut eel. good bait ane easy to cast. good luck


----------



## Tracker16

blackbird said:


> i recommend trolling a liberal, or if you can't catch one, a peta member. Works almost every time. :d:d:d


I like the way you think


----------



## Lastone

Thanks for the ideas. all give some of the idea a go. As far as the PETA jokes go don't be such a hater. all of God's creatures have a place on the earth...right next to the mashed potatoes.


----------



## moose22dog

ORF Pete said:


> Are we talking serious shark fishing here, like some 9/0+ reels and yaking the baits out, or casting from shore? If you're casting from shore the above suggestions are what you need, but you're probably going to catch 1000 skates, a few rays, and a bunch of small sharks before you catch 1 decent size shark. My two cents if you want to do this seriously is do a google search for "texas shark fishing" and see how those boys do it. Get yourself some big bait that's too big for a skates mouth (tuna head, a whole large fish, a big section out of a fat conger eel, etc.) and rig it up right. I would suggest doing this more towards the ocean, or in the ocean versus the bay. Much better chance of getting a large shark imo.
> 
> Good luck, and post pics when you land a nice one.


+1 good luck and post some pics:beer:


----------

